

In Defense of ORMs - dasil003
http://darwinweb.net/articles/in-defense-of-orms

======
adelevie
> You might claim that you don’t use an ORM in your code, but in effect you
> are just implementing your own idea of an ORM. If you are just peppering
> queries around your model then it might be a very lightweight ORM, but the
> fact is you are still Mapping Objects to Relations and vice-versa.

Well said. If you don't use an ORM and you don't write SQL queries in your
model methods, you're likely practicing poor OO design.

